# Cotes du rhone kits?



## hodge (Dec 30, 2011)

Do they make them?


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 30, 2011)

Sure do.

Chateau du Pays

Castel de Papa


----------



## Wade E (Dec 30, 2011)

I just bought that Castel de Papa from that link a few days ago and it just came in, along with a few other kits also.


----------



## cpfan (Dec 30, 2011)

The Côtes du Rhône is a very interesting and large wine growing area. Côtes du Rhône wines are wines from the region that can't lay claim to a "higher" appellation. 

For example, Côte Rôtie is part of the area, and this wine is Syrah with up to 20% Viognier (yes red with white) in a co-fermentation. 

Chateauneuf-du-Pape wines are also from this region. Typically the kits are called Vieux Chateau du Roi. There is a large range of grapes allowed in these wines, from 100% Grenache to a Grenache-Syrah-Mourvedre blend to a blend dominated by Mourvedre. There are 18 varieties legal for C-du-P wines.

Typically Côtes du Rhône named wines are prediminantly Grenache.

You may wish to read the Wiki entry for Rhone wine. There are many other sources as well.

There are many kits that could be considered Côtes du Rhône wines. If you have a favourite Côtes du Rhône wine, check the winery's web-site, often you can learn what grape proportions are used. But it will be tough to source the "terroir".

BTW, the CHWTA (organization of kit companies) has adopted the name "Coteau Royal" for "Côtes du Rhône" wines. Unfortunately, I don't recall any kits with this name in the last 10 years.

Good luck, Steve


----------



## hodge (Dec 31, 2011)

thanks for the suggestions! I was not aware of what Rhone really is, the only thing that i knew is that its a region..


----------



## cpfan (Jan 31, 2012)

Here is a link to an article from Tim V of Winexpert titled "Rhône in a Box: Wine Kits".

http://www.winemakermag.com/stories...-kit-winemaking/1120-rhone-in-a-box-wine-kits

It says it's from the Jan-Feb 2012 issue of Winemaker, but the current issue is Dec2011-Jan2012. A further search reveals that it's in the Feb-Mar 2012 issue. Way to confuse us Winemaker Mag.

Oh well, now to read the article.

EDIT: I thought it was good reading. Tim advocates not following the kit instructions in places in order to come up with a Rhone red.

Steve


----------

